# Want to purchase a used Arctic Sectional



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

10 footer, LD.

Willing to travel for the right one, if you have one you want to sell please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@John_DeereGreen ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I’ve got a couple id sell. They’re 2016/2017 boxes. 4K. Need nothing but paint.


----------

